# HGV Medical Form D4



## smokeysmoo (4 Dec 2017)

Just realised I need a medical done and dusted by the end of the year, (Iturn 45 on 2nd Jan).

I've sent off for one, (7-10 days), but wondered if anyone had one by chance so I could start the ball rolling a.s.a.p. with Chrimbo looming and all that 

T.I.A


----------



## gavintc (4 Dec 2017)

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ner-report-for-a-lorry-or-bus-driving-licence

get it here


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

DVLA should send you one when you need to have it. 45 is your 1st of many.
Having said that, I would have thought that they would have sent it by now if your classification expiry date is 2nd January.
Where, geographically, are you as mine only cost £45!


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> DVLA should send you one when you need to have it. 45 is your 1st of many.
> Having said that, I would have thought that they would have sent it by now if your classification expiry date is 2nd January.
> Where, geographically, are you as mine only cost £45!


I was told today they send you one automatically but as it's inside of a month until I turn 45 I've got a twitch on now about getting it done and dusted in time.

I don't know yet what my Doc's will charge but I'm expecting about £80 TBH!

I live in Bolton Lancashire.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

Your doc will charge you for two appointments. Can be pricey!
Check out www.driver-medical.co.ukfor a cheaper deal.

I’d phone DVLA and check what’s going on if it were me.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (4 Dec 2017)

I've just got my D4 form in, two months ahead of my 55th. Presume all your details are up to date with DVSA and they've not sent it to an old address?


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Dec 2017)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> I've just got my D4 form in, two months ahead of my 55th. Presume all your details are up to date with DVSA and they've not sent it to an old address?


Nothings changed at my end, been at same address for 12 years and same address as when I passed my HGV test


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Check out www.driver-medical.co.ukfor a cheaper deal.


Just filled in the contact form so I'll expect a call tomorrow I guess


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

Just thinking... check the back of your driving license, it will have the expiry date of your C or C+E entitlements. It is not necessarily the same date as your birthday.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Dec 2017)

gavintc said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ner-report-for-a-lorry-or-bus-driving-licence
> get it here


Yup I've done that this afternoon but I'm just hoping to get one sooner than 7 - 10 days TBH


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Just thinking... check the back of your driving license, it will have the expiry date of your C or C+E entitlements. It is not necessarily the same date as your birthday.


I may have been given a bum steer today looking at this, guess this means it's panic over?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> I may have been given a bum steer today looking at this, guess this means it's panic over?
> View attachment 386013


Looks like it. 
I’d contact DVLA/DVSA and ask the question just to put your mind at rest though. 
Better safe than sorry, I reckon!


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Looks like it.
> I’d contact DVLA/DVSA and ask the question just to put your mind at rest though.
> Better safe than sorry, I reckon!


Absolutely, I'll bell 'em tomorrow. TVM


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2017)

No probs


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2017)

Aside: This is what I love about CC. Expertise on the widest range of stuff.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> No probs


Rang the DVLA this morning and they've confirmed it's next July.

Panic over ￼


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Rang the DVLA this morning and they've confirmed it's next July.
> 
> Panic over ￼


Happy days..


----------



## Phaeton (5 Dec 2017)

I thought it was 50 when you had to have your first test, has it changed, I let mine lapse as I wasn't prepared to pay the £110 the doctor wanted, may have been an error as some days I feel like walking out of here, a driving job would tie me over.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2017)

It’s annually once you reach 65


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Rang the DVLA this morning and they've confirmed it's next July.
> 
> Panic over ￼


Just don't leave it to the last minute to organise


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Dec 2017)

Phaeton said:


> I thought it was 50 when you had to have your first test, has it changed


It must have then. It's 45 now then every 5 years* until 65, and then annually as Pete said.


*Unless something changes medically that would alter this, a diagnoses of diabetes for example would probably make it annual regardless of age.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Dec 2017)

Just checked my old license & my CE & D ended in 2010 on my 50th, but probably need to take the CPC if I wanted to come back.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Dec 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Just checked my old license & my CE & D ended in 2010 on my 50th, but probably need to take the CPC if I wanted to come back.


CPC!!  

35 hours of your life you can never get back 

Not to mention a few hundred quid


----------



## Phaeton (5 Dec 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> CPC!!


I get the impression it's just another jobs for the boys type of thing, bit like the Part P for electrics, nothing to do with safety all about selling insurance


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Dec 2017)

You need to do eye test first. Doctors won't fill in rest without it. I had prices from £50-£100 for doctors.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2017)

Yep, good call @Tanis8472 make sure that your place of choice includes the eye test! Mine did. I said up there ^ ^ that I paid £45. It was actually £35, now I've thought about it.
Avoid GP's unless your company pays for it, or you have money to burn..

(Happily, my company pays for my CPC training. I have endured 10 sessions so far!)


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (9 Dec 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Just checked my old license & my CE & D ended in 2010 on my 50th, but probably need to take the CPC if I wanted to come back.





smokeysmoo said:


> CPC!!
> 
> 35 hours of your life you can never get back
> 
> Not to mention a few hundred quid



I've never started the CPC cycle, but I know if I ever got totally cheesed off where I am, I would just spend the week at one of the training centres to do my 35hrs. I suppose I could see if I could join some of the CPC courses that work runs, but I don't really need my C+E, and if I was to drive LGV at work, I'd claim to be outside CPC requirements as I'd be testing or assessing the vehicles. 
The irony is, I used to work in haulage as LGV Instructor and ADR Instructor.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5073128, member: 9609"]Better off driving a farm tractor, a whole lot less crap for starters[/QUOTE]
Yet a whole lot more in another sense


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Dec 2017)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> I've never started the CPC cycle, but I know if I ever got totally cheesed off where I am, I would just spend the week at one of the training centres to do my 35hrs. I suppose I could see if I could join some of the CPC courses that work runs, but I don't really need my C+E, and if I was to drive LGV at work, I'd claim to be outside CPC requirements as I'd be testing or assessing the vehicles.
> The irony is, I used to work in haulage as LGV Instructor and ADR Instructor.


We're slightly in the grey area with this due to distance from base, (same reason skip companies can generally dodge cpc), but although we don't cover any great distances as a rule the fact is that we could, so we have to tick the cpc box to cover our backs.


----------



## simongt (10 Dec 2017)

DVLA - ? Huh - !  When I passed my Class 2 HGV, I was advised by the examiner not to submit my original pass cert as I would never see it again. So I duly went to my local DVLA office where the nice man said because he'd seen the original, a photocopy would be fine. But not for the jobsworth @ Swansea. Had to sent the original off; last I ever saw of it. Then when the renewal came up, the form stated that as long as I submitted the dox before a certain date, |I could forgo the full medical. Wee problem was that I received said dox two weeks after that date - ! Huh - !  But as my job had changed and I was fed up with HGVing after 16 years I decided s*d it and didn't renew. But that's beside the point - !


----------

